# *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

**** Got Horsepower? CTS Turbo 1.8T Big Turbo Kit ****



















*The above pictured hardware kit includes the following for $2,495USD on sale shipped to your door:* 
- Precision 50Trim T3/T4 turbocharger (turbo upgrades available) 
- CTS 1.8T T3 turbo manifold 
- CTS 3" stainless steel O2 housing w/ heat wrap 
- CTS Stainless steel turbo heat shield 
- CTS 3" inlet pipe Kit with AFE re-useable air filter 
- CTS stainless steel braided oil feed kit 
- CTS stainless steel braided oil drain kit 
- Coolant line relocation Kit 
- Precision 39mm wastegate 
- Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps 
*Buy 1.8T Hardware Kit Now* 


*What about fueling? We have that sorted for $320.00USD with the purchase of the hardware kit* 
- 4 x siemens 630CC injectors 
- walbro 255lph inline fuel pump with install kit 
*Buy Siemens 630cc & Walbro Inline Kit Now* 

If you have any tech questions or questions regarding orders don't hesitate to PM us. 


Thanks :beer: 


Clay


----------



## zero388 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work Clay, the web site is looking great! I should have my car running tomorrow and hopefully a dyno sheet soon


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (zero388)*

Lookin good clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (zero388)*

here is mine with this kit


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

man, i guess i should of bought a kit so i could get a new job


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

job


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Nope, no TTs allowed









say bye bye to all of your AF posts








But seriously, Clay the site looks great, been there a few times now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoastjettin (Apr 29, 2007)

site customer #1 right here!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

clay bringing back the throwback CTS name.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)




----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (screwball)*

tell Shawn to make that intake manifold


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

we'll tell him you want 10


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we'll tell him you want 10









i need one, but i bet 10 passenger side ones would sell really fast around here


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
website looks good Clay
but now your a noob again


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

web site is A+. good job clay


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Thanx TJ, when are you gonna put your kit on?










whenever Adam gets my ECU shipped to my house








everything else is done


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (TmoeJ747)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TmoeJ747* »_
whenever Adam gets my ECU shipped to my house








everything else is done


Thanks Tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

It would be nice if you guys made this kit for the b5


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

Haha, too many of the b5'ers like the eliminators, we'll see







nobody has fit one of these mani's to a B5 before, so we're not sure if it will work.

The B6ers are the ones that love the eliminators.


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

What software and downpipe is recommended?


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

The exhuast man. looks like it would fit. The wastegate looks like it would be In a weird spot. how much for the exhaust man. by itself???


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_The exhuast man. looks like it would fit. The wastegate looks like it would be In a weird spot. how much for the exhaust man. by itself???


http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## eastcoastjettin (Apr 29, 2007)

GT35r clay? looks sick.


----------



## scirocco883 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

sweet


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (scirocco883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco883* »_sweet

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

it could be a god idea to make a back to back test with the stock turbo in the kit vs a 3071r or a 3076r to se the power and response diference in them


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (golfa89)*

an other kit going out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but just a tad bigger








Thanks clay


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SLACKER 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLACKER 1.8T* »_an other kit going out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but just a tad bigger








Thanks clay










Thanks Rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

anyone have a borg warner s362 cts could use to see if it will work with their kit?
man i hope it does if not it'll be a a regular or hta 35r


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (50trim S)*

oh noez not a regular 35r


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_oh noez not a regular 35r









yeah i know but i really want that BW s362 alot spools like a 3076 and makes more power than a 35r


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (50trim S)*

clay are you going to see if a BW s362 in a s200 compressor cover will be able to work?
or do you know if any of the holsets will work with your kit?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_clay are you going to see if a BW s362 in a s200 compressor cover will be able to work?
or do you know if any of the holsets will work with your kit?



The kit will support a T04E, and T04S compressor housing, and the TA31 style turbine housings, so if a BW turbo can fit into those packages then it will work.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

The kit will support a T04E, and T04S compressor housing, and the TA31 style turbine housings, so if a BW turbo can fit into those packages then it will work. 









same thing with the holsets?


----------



## DiscoGLI (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (50trim S)*

If it fit the B5 I'd buy one


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

just wanted to post up some pics of what came in the mail








*the boxes*








*turbo 3076r*








*well packed *








*o2 housing*








*the mani* 








*merge collector*
































*tial 38mm*








*some fmic pipes*








*450hp core*
















*and everything layed out i guess i'll be sleeping on the floor tonight *








thanks clay











_Modified by SLACKER 1.8T at 10:26 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (SLACKER 1.8T)*

Now all you need to do is hook me up with a payment plan for this setup.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

hopefully the rods are in order?!?! lol


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Everytime someone else orders one of these, my gotta-have-it quotient jumps another 10 points.... Eff.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (SLACKER 1.8T)*

So how much did all that run ya? And I just got a ko4 a few months before this kit was announced and man am I peeved. I've put probably less than 1500 miles on my kit and I'm bored of it. But I also have the AWD motor code and I think I'm limited I dont know if I'll be able to run this kit or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_Everytime someone else orders one of these, my gotta-have-it quotient jumps another 10 points.... Eff.

Phil, let me know when you're ready


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

bump for a good dude


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
The whole hardware kit, with GT3076R, Fuel injectors, Fuel pump, FMIC, was a bit under 4000 shipped. Its all available on the website: http://www.ctsturbo.com in the drop down menu, there are all kinds of options there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice, I got a alot of savin to do then







I dont really drive the golf much so I'll probably sell the ko4 stuff and ecu. Thanks, look forward to doing business with you sometime next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Vr6Heathen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Heathen* »_
Nice, I got a alot of savin to do then







I dont really drive the golf much so I'll probably sell the ko4 stuff and ecu. Thanks, look forward to doing business with you sometime next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks guys







we do have options for unitronic software (various files 630cc, 830cc etc), fuel pump, fmic, injectors, and the SEM manifold all on the website too.


----------



## vwitalianman! (Apr 3, 2008)

wow i want a BT now


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwitalianman!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwitalianman!* »_wow i want a BT now









then order it up already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

gigity getting one!!!. making up some aircraft AN lines as we speak!!!


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

my GT30R is in.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (slammed86golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammed86golf* »_my GT30R is in.

nice using the same turbo with my setup. what software are you using?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
nice using the same turbo with my setup. what software are you using?

i am going to use uni 830 mafless software.


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

when are you going to the dyno?









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

waiting on new coil packs, o2 sensor and plugs, i have misfire on all 4...


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

could the 830 software be used with a usrt manifold?.. or would the 630 file do justice


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Did anyone post track times with your setup? I've been wondering because I've seen many video's on youtube not sure if they were using your hardware but same turbo and spool is extremly slow until about 4300-4500 then the car kicks in until cams are maxed at 7200. Just wanna get an idea of what this kit can put down at the track rather than just ballzy 350whp on a dyno


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*

anyone run a 35r on this setup yet?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

BUMP for a question I posted ^^^^^^^


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I was looking for the 50trim that came with the kit and how well that would run.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (golfa89)*

I would like to know what kind-of numbers would be generated from a 35R


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

second times the charm...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
500WHP +
we had an HTA that put down 550whp+ with mid 20's for boost.


For the enquring minds, that was on this car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4093779
The car had a tubular manifold and was the protoype for this kit, however Don R. will be running a GT3582R with this manifold shortly, don't be suprised if you see 500whp out of that setup with Unitronic tuning.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

For the enquring minds, that was on this car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4093779
The car had a tubular manifold and was the protoype for this kit, however Don R. will be running a GT3582R with this manifold shortly, don't be suprised if you see 500whp out of that setup with Unitronic tuning.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now that I'd like to see... crazy to think he was on one of the 28r kits from ATP forever ago.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

For the enquring minds, that was on this car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4093779
The car had a tubular manifold and was the protoype for this kit, however Don R. will be running a GT3582R with this manifold shortly, don't be suprised if you see 500whp out of that setup with Unitronic tuning.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i guess we'll see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for proven results to support your product from Don http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its funny know where in any of those threads on shawn's car is there a 550+whp dyno .............seems as if i really wanted to sell a car and was advertising it as having 550+whp i would show some proof of it










_Modified by 50trim S at 10:32 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
i guess we'll see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for proven results to support your product from Don http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If "infinityman" and his GT3071R made 400+WHP on this manifold I don't see how a GT3582R couldnt make another 100







But we will see someday, not everyone wants to make 500+whp.
This manifold has a pronounced merge collector, which becomes handy when making power up top.


----------



## heinz7 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Do you except layaway, for the holiday's??..


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Question!! now im interested in if this will fit my 2001 audit tt 225 quattro?!?!?!?!?!







thanks


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (heinz7)*

im famous im famous!
haha really though guys, this manifold is really good. Makes turbo placement easy for intercooler piping, and easy for an intake. I mean, what other option do you guys have? a tubular manifold that's 3x the price? This cast manifold is a great design, and you don't have to worry about any pretty tig welds cracking from vibrations/heat. The manifold makes good power. 500whp on a 35r is no problem. Everyone is just afraid right now. 2 years ago a 30r was HUGE and CRAZY!, now it's as common as a k04. next year everyone will run a 35r.








Clay, send me a 35r for the weekend, I promise to return the turbo with a 500whp dyno.











_Modified by infinityman at 10:07 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

just installed a setup on a customer car, setup was straight forwards and needed nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

updated bay


----------



## cdubgti (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (votexgli)*

ditto looks great.
is that the piping that came with the kit? sorry if you already mentioned, but are you running a MAF? picture is kind of dark. im interested in your progress and what you come up with for the IC.
g/l


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cdubgti)*

Looks mafless to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_anyone run a 35r on this setup yet?

I am, and I loved it until it striped second gear in my 02j trans. When I get the 02m bolted up I'm sure I'll fall in love all over again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (cdubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdubgti* »_ditto looks great.
is that the piping that came with the kit? sorry if you already mentioned, but are you running a MAF? picture is kind of dark. im interested in your progress and what you come up with for the IC.
g/l

im running the mafless eurodyne file, I used a universal core and had some pipes built, the kit comes with a short ram style intake and a cold air intake style, you can run either or


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

my 90% finnished car (dont give me **** about the exhaustwrap, forgott to put in on)
















apartment garage build FTW


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

You better wrap that downpipe as well as you can, it's gunna melt shiz.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Wow! Is it me or this a really really competitive price?








Nice work!


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Clay I hate your website with a passion. Everytime i go to CTSTURBO.com I end up adding more and more **** to the cart for my BT upgrade. I think im up to 5 grand already







Give it to me for 50% off and Ill give you a step by step instructions manual on the install that you can add to the kit! 
By the way a nice addition to the website would be including a gasket kit for installs on rods and pistions for people who are looking to go that route.
1.8T Turbo Hardware Kit 
Product ID: 1.8T-BTKIT
Choose your turbo: Garrett T3/T4E
Turbine Housing AR: 63ar T3 flanged
Upgrade Software: Unitronic 630cc MAFless
Upgrade Fuel Injectors: 4 siemens 630cc
Upgrade Fuel Pump: Walbro 255LPH inline
Upgrade Rods & Pistons: IE Rods & Supertech

$4,259.95 
$4,259.95
Kinetic MK4 GOLF/JETTA 1.8T FMIC Kit 

$725.00
Subtotal Amount : $4,984.95

_Modified by PimpMyRide at 2:44 AM 1-22-2009_


_Modified by PimpMyRide at 5:37 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (PimpMyRide)*

Here's a PIKCHURE of my pile.











_Modified by infinityman at 8:43 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (infinityman)*


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (votexgli)*

bump for clay and a great product


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you clay for quitting selling the rotomaster
you realized there was a problem and took care of it, before getting tons of returns and complaints
i just don't see why kinetic is still selling those pieces of poo














because it really hurts there reputation and puts them behind the


----------



## showmeyourboost (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (50trim S)*

i dont see why you keep posting about it because it makes you look like a jackass.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

How much boost is safe to run with this kit on stock motor


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (showmeyourboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *showmeyourboost* »_i dont see why you keep posting about it because it makes you look like a jackass.

well you responded so that make you look like a bigger jackass then
i keep posting about because im sure there are some still out there that don't know not to buy the rotomaster and i would not like to see them have to deal the headache so bite me for trying to be a nice guy


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

might be a noob ?, this is the exact kit that is on kinetic website but with a garrett?
I plan on running the .63ar on stock rods at 18-20 psi until I have $ to upgrade the rods. good or bad idea, 337 83,000?
What else is needed besides fueling injectors and UNI with this kit?


_Modified by hootyburra at 11:32 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_might be a noob ?, this is the exact kit that is on kinetic website but with a garrett?
I plan on running the .63ar on stock rods at 18-20 psi until I have $ to upgrade the rods. good or bad idea, 337 83,000?
What else is needed besides fueling injectors and UNI with this kit?

_Modified by hootyburra at 11:32 AM 2-25-2009_

it says on cts site that it is the kinetic turbo kit, clay just stop offering it with the rotomaster turbo due to all the problems people had had with it
good idea on everything except id stick to no more than 16 psi just to be on the safe side
that would probably still make about 275whp give or take


----------



## inedbleacrn9 (Feb 15, 2009)

seems like a sick turbo


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for excellent service 







for that money tree not growing


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Clay, I am piecing a kit together right now from your site, and I was wondering - what size inlet outlet are on this core -http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc...html - I am going to be doing custom piping and im just trying to draw up my plans right now.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Might start saving for this. Hopefully end of the year or something. So I could get 300 whp with the t3/t4 @ 16psi?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*

wish i was home ripping my block apart, instead of ripping apart tactical tracking systems here in iraq. since i held my 3071 and the new mani in my hands last week, installing my kit is all i can think about. december can't get here fast enough!


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

clay sent you a pm, get back to me asap


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Got my raise finally. Eyeballing a 3071R.
When does that thing spool on stock motor?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Pm'd


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Three3Se7en)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three3Se7en* »_Pm'd 

All PMs replied


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

I just have to say Clay is the sh*t!!! quick to e-mail and help me out so i could get my kit. I'm stocked I cant wait!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

got whorespower?


----------



## poska1105 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

what would be the best turbo kit for the 1.8t jetta 2003? (any price range)


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (golfa89)*

any idea what kind of numbers would be made with the 2871r .48ar? and that would use 630 injectors? I'd be running mafless on my setup. sorry for my noob-ness.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

thanks clay. always helpful.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

big







to clay for answerin all my questions and getting everything ready for my to go BT


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_big







to clay for answerin all my questions and getting everything ready for my to go BT

Yeah, you will be happy with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_
Yeah, you will be happy with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i cant wait be ordering everything probably a week or 2 from now and then its all goin in


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
i cant wait be ordering everything probably a week or 2 from now and then its all goin in 

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Take your time with the install, don't rush!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Take your time with the install, don't rush!


yea i know prob gonna end up bein a weekend install


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any one use the stock IC piping or route it the same way i have an apr fmic and thats how the piping is routed


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

I'm pretty sure you need the ic piping coming over the top of the motor. I think someone else at cts sell's just ic piping


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anybody done a diy with the kit yet just wonderin got most of it down but couple small things and just wanna make sure ill have everything ready when i place my order


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump for clay!


----------



## cooper1106 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

t4 t66 FTW







DIYer on the way. ill let ya know how mine goes for ya. 
hopefully if i can get a custom mani soon.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

get mine soon


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

post some pics E


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

It's Kinda hard to use photo bucket on my phone


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

too all those out there as soon as i recieve my kit from clay and get it in i will have a diy up for all to see


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*

Oil soaked heat wrap


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

still looks hella good man now you just gotta get rid of that ugly vac res over your coil pack


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

lol I need to fix alot of things.. i have another bc just need the time to hook it up..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*

Lookin good E







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cooper1106 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

very nice dude. 
dyno sheets!


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cooper1106)*

Soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_Soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ring


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

gettin mine soon yey


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_gettin mine soon yey

should be shipping to you next week nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im gettin to anxious i want it now


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
patience young jedi









Haha I feel you, then it's gonna take another day to put it on


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*

I'm thinking just going with the wastegate springs, and run 20 psi all the time..any thoughts??


----------



## HURLEYRacing (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_I'm thinking just going with the wastegate springs, and run 20 psi all the time..any thoughts??

That is not a good way to plumb your wastegate. It causes the boost response to be lazy. 30+ psi can easily be had on most turbos with a .9 bar wastegate spring and a simple MBC like a Boost Valve or similar. Not having any way to control boost will also be annoying if you ever have a driveability problem you are trying to diagnose.


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HURLEYRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HURLEYRacing* »_
That is not a good way to plumb your wastegate. It causes the boost response to be lazy. 30+ psi can easily be had on most turbos with a .9 bar wastegate spring and a simple MBC like a Boost Valve or similar. Not having any way to control boost will also be annoying if you ever have a driveability problem you are trying to diagnose. 

Thank's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_
Haha I feel you, then it's gonna take another day to put it on










and then the break in period too its bad


----------



## cooper1106 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

senor clay clay sir.
houston i have a problem.
i still want your 3" o2 housing... but..............
my turbo has a vband turbine side








what do i do if i still want that exhaust housing?


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

so i have been working on this for a while with help from clay with my parts so here are some pics of the kit with a GT30R in my mk2.
















and one just for fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We just put one of these (3076r kit) in my roommates car... Good parts, easy installation, and everything arrived promptly like it should have. I have used turbo parts from just about all the vendors now and this was by far the least hassle.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We just put one of these (3076r kit) in my roommates car... Good parts, easy installation, and everything arrived promptly like it should have. I have used turbo parts from just about all the vendors now and this was by far the least hassle.









Thanks Pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Mike, your car is lookin good, MK2 GT3076R =


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_


Mike, your car is lookin good, MK2 GT3076R =









ya it should be a fun daily driver


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slammed86golf)*

I'd been waiting for this kit to come out for a while.. Completely unsure if I want to strap this beast of a turbo kit onto my car with 96k miles.. I'm sick of being completely stock, minus the pflo.... Gah, I'd need the kit and a front mount I would assume gah


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ronisonce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronisonce* »_I'd been waiting for this kit to come out for a while.. Completely unsure if I want to strap this beast of a turbo kit onto my car with 96k miles.. I'm sick of being completely stock, minus the pflo.... Gah, I'd need the kit and a front mount I would assume gah

Basic Garrett 50trim kit, with FMIC kit, Unitronic Software and Siemens injectors will net you 300WHP + easily.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Basic Garrett 50trim kit, with FMIC kit, Unitronic Software and Siemens injectors will net you 300WHP + easily.


im soooooo excited


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I give up


----------



## Euroimports416 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*

i ordered this kit with a 3071r and cant wait to get it, go my car all torn apart and waiting for kit to come. i received my uni chip already..i am so EXCITED 2 put this all together and drive..i added fuel pump kit 630 injectors and some ceramic coating also..hope it is a easy install not like atp kit..dos any one know if the oil lines and coolant lines come with and are they the braided lines?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just had a couple questions on the wastegate before i get it here. first you guys that have it are you guys running either the stock n75 valve or a race n75 valve of any kind or are you running a mbc of some sort. pics of setups would help me out.. also on the wastegate there is the 2 different ports the one on the top and one on the side are you guys runnin vac lines to both or just one of them
thanks guys


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_just had a couple questions on the wastegate before i get it here. first you guys that have it are you guys running either the stock n75 valve or a race n75 valve of any kind or are you running a mbc of some sort. pics of setups would help me out.. also on the wastegate there is the 2 different ports the one on the top and one on the side are you guys runnin vac lines to both or just one of them
thanks guys

I have the stock pluged into mine, I was told to just plug it in, no vac line's going to it. The top port on the wastegate, just let that vent no vac lines in that one , the side port your gonna use for your mbc.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

also what mbc are you runnin


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey clay does the intake side of the turbo need to be rotated on this bad boy


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

played around with everything last night a lil more thinkin of a date to do this thing


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Yeah take your time for sure, and I wouldn't have 5 people working on it with you. You and just someone else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_Yeah take your time for sure, and I wouldn't have 5 people working on it with you. You and just someone else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


o yea man i only trust one other person working on my car besides mark and chris at eurotech here in frederick


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

turbo is almost done callin it quits for the night all the old stuff is remove all thats left is torque the wastegate bolts, put the new turbo on and run vac lines and intake 
got plenty of pics for you too clay


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

here is my setup! Bullseye s256,aeb head, pauter rods je pistons 1.9 liter. cut up the kinetics down pipe to fit the larger exhaust flange on the bullseye. ran 340whp on 22psi on ****ty 91 gas without meth! took me 28psi with meth and torco additive to do the same with the 3071r and stock head. very happy!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NS_PHATGLI)*


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ya once i put some heat thru it it turned GOLD!!! BALLER


----------



## Euroimports416 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

pics of my install.. i just want to thank clay at cts turbo for all his help. he is great with customer service.









_Modified by Euroimports416 at 8:36 PM 6-12-2009_












































_Modified by Euroimports416 at 9:10 PM 6-12-2009_

_Modified by Euroimports416 at 9:12 PM 6-12-2009_









_Modified by Euroimports416 at 9:13 PM 6-12-2009_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Euroimports416 at 9:16 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mines in pics on the way hey clay think i found my problem engine speed sensor is bad code 16706


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Last two picture's are sexy! Nice car for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_mines in pics on the way hey clay think i found my problem engine speed sensor is bad code 16706


Check your email nick







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Euroimports416* »_ pics of my install.. i just want to thank clay at cts turbo for all his help. he is great with customer service.

Thanks Artie, car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I have a 3inch turbo back.. Will this bolt up to my existing downpipe??


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yes it will


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

That's great! What is the spool like? My wife will be driving the car sometimes so I don't want a TON of lag.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_That's great! What is the spool like? My wife will be driving the car sometimes so I don't want a TON of lag. 

Spool will vary with the turbo you choose, there are a variety of choices, if you want something that spools quickly go with a GT28RS or GT2871R:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Sorry for all the questions.. But what type of whp can I expect with the 2871 with a 630 file on conservative boost say.. 20psi??


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Got my car running good, turned out to be the GHL exhaust causing the problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dyno coming shortly


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BTPG)*

What problems did you have??


----------



## Euroimports416 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

i did a 2871r in my friends car and spool is quick..i have the gt 3071r and it spools not much later and actually feels smother and pulls harder in my opinion.. I just need to get some rods so i can push more boost


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_What problems did you have?? 

smoking only at idle
bucking at part throttle going down the road
not boosting more than 10 psi


----------



## showmeyourboost (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTPG)*

how can an exhaust cause smoking and limit your boost?


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (showmeyourboost)*

cat was clogged/collapsed


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

going to put my engine speed sensor in tommorw hopefully i can get her to fire up pics and diy on the way


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its in it runs great just time to mail the ecu to uni for them to work their magic


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

more to come


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## dante' (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (golfa89)*

how much power does this kit make to the wheels?


----------



## dante' (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

clay hit me up i need injectors and feul pump n to mail my ecu out give me a call tommorow


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anybody that has been looking to go BT talk to clay..
he is the man.. he helped me every step of the way on getting all my stuff and even the late nights where i would call him up
clay when me n the ol lady finally set a date youre gonna be invited to the wedding and be one of my best men


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

btw DIY will be on its way here soon i am working on writing it as we speak


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

i have been looking at a kit for a long time now and am super anxious to buy it as soon as i put my motor back together. but i have 1 question Clay, is it possible for me to get this kit without any of the piping? so really it would be the manifold, turbo, all the lines and stuff like that, but not the I/C pipes or the filter? i have my own plans for all of that stuff. and if so, how much would that kit run me? TIA


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

I hope to dyno mine tomorrow


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTPG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTPG* »_I hope to dyno mine tomorrow









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking forward to seeing more numbers


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

267whp 280 tq at 12 psi...they wouldnt let you go but so fast on the dyno so thats as high as I got up to, it was free dyno pulls so I cant really complain


_Modified by BTPG at 8:00 AM 6-21-2009_


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I was just wondering how much horsepower I can get from one of these bad boys


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

holy hell 38psi jesus!! i'm going to do 40psi










_Modified by Jeraho19 at 7:53 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

last of the pics


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4455165


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

changin up the name clay??


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Just changed it up a bit, going to bring the old one back pretty quick too. 2 names betta than one! I got some injectaz here in a box for you nickster










saweet commision check is the 10th


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

ugh, i can't keep looking at this thread. i have been on travel to 5 different places for the past month and a half and can't order anything for the car or work on it. i want this kit so bad


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_owner)*

It's a pretty simple install, Jesus if i can do it you can, and there is a pretty good write up on it now too.


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

bump for clay i love the set up in my car. this is a great kit guys


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

here u go clay


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lovin it


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_

looks good mike, nobody would expect 400HP in there









nope i love it right now i am running 14psi off the wastgate it cooks 1st 2nd and 3rd. i am just waiting on some tapp sw and a bigport head with cam. getting it ready for a bigger snail next year.


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_

crazy canadian









yep lol you know how it is we are crazy


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_

looks good mike, nobody would expect 400HP in there









hes making 400 with this kit??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
there are a variety of turbos available, that can make power ranging from 300hp to 600hp

Like this one?...


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

that is one s3xy turbo heat shield


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_that is one s3xy turbo heat shield

Not bad eh? One peice independent Shield made from SS mounted to the turbine


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
there are a variety of turbos available, that can make power ranging from 300hp to 600hp
 what turbo was he using?


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (turbeau3)*

also, should i run an internally or externally wastegated turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_also, should i run an internally or externally wastegated turbo? 

External


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can you explain y it would be better.....thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_can you explain y it would be better.....thanks

Much better boost control. The Larger higher flowing turbine housings are in the T3 style configuration which do not come internally gated except for the GT housing offered by ATP and the ford 5-bolt style which can be converted to an internal WG.


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok....so how is an external gonna integrate to the n75?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_ok....so how is an external gonna integrate to the n75?


you dont its just not worth it you have so much more control with a ebc


----------



## carwiz008 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Pm'd


----------



## SRSVW (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Where is the support bracket? You certainly cant live without one in a 4 cylinder engine!I didnt see it in the pics and it isnt mentioned.

Dick Shine


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

anyone got one with that t3t67 yet? 
id just like to see it performs with the rest of your kit and last i talked to you you either hadn't sold any or very very few
also pm and let me know about those "SPECIAL" turbos we talked about a few months ago


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_anyone got one with that t3t67 yet? 
id just like to see it performs with the rest of your kit and last i talked to you you either hadn't sold any or very very few
also pm and let me know about those "SPECIAL" turbos we talked about a few months ago

dude, haven't you heard, it's all about the t3/t900's now.


----------



## the_champ7089 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

What kind of hp and tq does this kit produce??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (the_champ7089)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_champ7089* »_What kind of hp and tq does this kit produce??










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...74875

_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_I installed this turbo setup on my 2003 vw gti 1.8t i have the following to support the turbo.. i have IE Rod's not really needed but i like over kill.. 630cc injectors, FMIC kit, Snow water meth, 4'' maf , LSD, 2 step mod, spec 3+ clutch and LWFW, and Blitz turbo timer. oh and yeah the UNI 630cc file.. best software i ever had UNI knows best.. my car on ko4 apr software was running 220-225 to the wheels.. last week on the dyno 380 on 91 413HP on 93 and water meth. this turbo will make you wet your pants.. lil lag on the start but on the highway if you get on it... it gets on you!! 3/4 track time last friday was 11.50 @121MPH.... bottom line suck it up buy it BEST turbo i ever had hands down!!!! oh and i installed it in one day and drove it that night..really easy install!!


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (golfa89)*

does the rotomaster 50 trim set up use the same downpipe as the k03?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_anyone got one with that t3t67 yet? 
id just like to see it performs with the rest of your kit and last i talked to you you either hadn't sold any or very very few
also pm and let me know about those "SPECIAL" turbos we talked about a few months ago


could you answer me here on this one pretty please


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

special turbos??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_

could you answer me here on this one pretty please


No special turbos


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm looking into going BT finally. I am really new to the higher knowledge of the turbo world though, so I have a few questions. What other parts are needed besides the basic kit? I am looking at the basic Garret T3/T4E 50 trim kit, .48 ar 630cc injectors. From unitronic's website I'll need a 3" maf but my stock 3bar fpr should be fine.
Since unitronic sets boost at 20/21 lb would I be able to run a MBC or Unisettings to limit boost to like 15 or so until I am able to upgrade my rods?


_Modified by EURidahO at 4:55 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_here is mine with this kit









RE upload your pic tks.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
No special turbos


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my dirdty a$s bay


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Still 50 trim??


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_Still 50 trim??


still 50 trim


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

question does the kit come with the fittings for all the lines like the oil feed return and vice verse if its coolant cooled?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adema69* »_question does the kit come with the fittings for all the lines like the oil feed return and vice verse if its coolant cooled?


yes it does


----------



## msbirish (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*

where did you get this kit from? its probly a dumb question but im new to the vw world and am learnin lil by lil


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

talk to clay from ctsturbo his name on here is ctsturbo


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

westside


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

heyoooo


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (blackedoutaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackedoutaudi* »_this inst the classified section








Where did you come from?? GTFO


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Where did you come from?? GTFO









and i will double it
yea but clay is a paying advertiser if you dont like it complain to the mods and admins.... clay runs a great business and sells great products and backs what he sells and will do anything for his customers to be satisfied..... 
so in my personal opinion GTFO


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (weenerdog3443)*

Dang, I wish i have money for that.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (jetta32687)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta32687* »_Dang, I wish i have money for that. 

No worries, it's going to be around for a while. 400hp on a stock motor is too attractive for some to pass up


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

thats for sure


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got a couple more for you clay you get my pm


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_Thanks Nick










clay this weekend im gonna be doing some more re routing and ill have pics for ya as usual


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Clay, has anyone bought this for a RHD car yet? Thanks.


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Oooh, interesting, the more i look at the pics of this kit the more i think it might just fit but its gonna be damn close to the brake servo/booster.
Any scope to reduce the distance from the turbo of the downpipe?
Who's is that? Pics or it didnt happen. lol.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stole some of shimmys2244's pics for ya


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

i love fish and chips....


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_Pics look great








Thanx Nick, the blokes over here are eating fish and chips everyday










car is runnin ill snap some pics today gonna have some spare time while getting the winter tires mounted


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
It was fitted to a RHD car, it fits, the RHD is tigher radius and the wg placement has been changed.









Like the pics you sent me?
Any idea on costs shipped and would you do them in parts, like a manifold one month, turbo the next etc...?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

I've messaged [email protected] about my order and no response for the last week or so... Should I call Shawn? I'm kinda lost and frustrated.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

I have my wastegate in hand right now....? Idk why but I'm not getting these emails or calls. I recieved one voicemail that I returned and the guy told me to email him so I did and have resent Emails. [email protected]
I'm sure its just a miscommunication somehow. Not looking to cause trouble just looking to get everything set to go.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

In case you think I'm just blowing hot gas then my address is 141 Tiffany lane Lancaster NY 14086. I'm sure my recent purchase is in your records.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Your potential order has been emailed yet again 


clay i keep meaning to take some new pics for you every time i get home i turn on the forza 3 and by the time i remember to run outside n snap some its already dark... hopefully today


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Haha no worries Nick, merry belated xmas man, hope your hounds are doing well I bet they ate your turkey!










they came close to eating the christmas ham took them down to my parents im sitting at the table turn around and theres Nala my pit not leaning against the counter but full out on top the counter licking the ham luckly no damage done... by the way after toying around with some stuff when i took everything apart again now that its back together for some reason im getting a lil better throttle response holding boost even better than before and spool time is a lil sooner.... now just need to get some other goodies from you


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love my kit!!!!! 6k miles on it and no problems other then the exhaust studs kept backing out so i spent 40 bucks on STAGE 8 fasteners that will ever back out.......worth every penny 


_Modified by 20thgti2376 at 2:47 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thgti2376* »_I love my kit!!!!! 6k miles on it and no problems other then the exhaust studs kept backing out so i spent 40 bucks on STAGE 8 fasteners that will ever back out.......worth every penny 


another happy customer







for clay and







ctsturbo


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Mine is finally back on the road


















_Modified by BTPG at 3:35 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Your potential order has been emailed yet again <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


I appreciate you guys getting back to me. Trying to get a few finances in order order should be coming through soon enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to clay and shawn.


_Modified by Budsdubbin at 5:55 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTPG* »_Mine is finally back on the road










got any other pics to add to the collection where u got the filter put on


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

IM Sent.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (PhilW)*

What type of intercooler setups can we use. For instance I'm using a basic ebay intercooler which is similar to a bunch of aftermarket ones.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Heathen* »_What type of intercooler setups can we use. For instance I'm using a basic ebay intercooler which is similar to a bunch of aftermarket ones.


whatever IC setup you want pretty much


----------



## carwiz008 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

JIMP everytime i click this thread. (my finger's getting sore)
looking awesome, as usual Clay!
unfortunately my GTI bt dreams have disapparated as I'm selling the car for an Audi
this kit (or any cts kit) fit on a b6 1.8t?
Jeff
edit: just found the kit. safe for tip?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by carwiz008 at 7:20 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

My kit arrived today.....Everything looks awesome!!!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweet now get it in
incase u need it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4455165


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

some more progress pictures:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lookin damn good


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (overdrivedgn)*

nice! Reminds me... I gotta put my new turbo blankey on.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (shimmy2244)*

Almost there:


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_Looks good Don









Thanks to you. The fitment of the kit is awesome. Everything fit without any modifications. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

Great looking car, i could work on it to make it happen!









_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_







can't wait to see it in print media

























_Modified by [email protected] at 12:03 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I Will work on it to make it happen!










hey alex any word on the tuning suite i need some software to go with my 50trim and would like to see what folks say bout the tuning suite when it comes out


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
hey alex any word on the tuning suite i need some software to go with my 50trim and would like to see what folks say bout the tuning suite when it comes out

werd


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (CTS Turbo)*

bump for clay..... I have had new intercooler piping made in 2.5" and will be installing this weekend. More pictures will be on the way.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (overdrivedgn)*

I think it is done in the engine bay. I still have to install the inline fuel pump and fill the fluids back up. It's close.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (overdrivedgn)*

Very clean install, very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## del1983uk (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (Vr6Heathen)*

Im putting the finishing touches on my kit over in the uk, how have you guys plumbed in your n75 valve? Any info would be much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## del1983uk (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah im running a tial wastegate, ive been looking at an EBC, does this replace the n75 altogether, or would i still need to keep this? Cheers.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: *** Got Horsepower? Kinetic 1.8T Big Turbo Kit *** (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_Almost there:









Lookin clean, there. My kit IS and my car IS ABOUT TO BE on a boat, somewhere on the Atlantic, headed my way. Can't wait to get it all together.










_Modified by inivid at 3:58 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *del1983uk* »_Yeah im running a tial wastegate, ive been looking at an EBC, does this replace the n75 altogether, or would i still need to keep this? Cheers.


with unitronic u have to leave the n75 valve pluged in but tucked away but with eurodyne you can just leave it unplugged.


----------



## del1983uk (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Not got the pleasure of either unitronic or eurodyne over in the UK, have to pick an an EBC this weekend i guess. Cheers.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *del1983uk* »_Not got the pleasure of either unitronic or eurodyne over in the UK, have to pick an an EBC this weekend i guess. Cheers.


eurodyne maestro bloke you do everything yourself they send you the cable and you flash yourself


----------



## del1983uk (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Cheers for the info mate, but looked into it and dont think the older agu engine code is supported with eurodyne.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.eurodyne.ca/Support...s.pdf


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got my maestro cable todya just waiting to get the file back from chris tapp and then its play time


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just put a eurojet race on mine so now its off to the dyno at 24 psi


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

new injectors and maestro tune today.... omg it rips.....4th gear wheel spin... gotta turn the boost down


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

finally got my 50 trim kit in and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not i have alot of cleaning and tidying up all the vac lines and what not so it looks pretty


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for CTS Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
more pics










haha... now that its warming up i can get to work cleaning the bay a lil... only one the pups likes the new turbo clay... the other one never did even like riding in the car... the pit she loves it tho i swear shes like daddy go faster


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
more pics









This weekend is supposed to be nice. I will get some more pictures of it and post some. I had to do some trimming on the front bumper a very little for the intercooler so I will get some pictures of that too. 
This kit, turbo to intercooler is awesome. To those that are thinking about going BT, Do IT!!!!! It is awesome the amount of power my car has now. It is like driving a new car all over again. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_ Do IT!!!!! It is awesome the amount of power my car has now. It is like driving a new car all over again. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


it is


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
it is

I'm sure being tuned adds some good power too


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
more pics









As promised:


























_Modified by overdrivedgn at 4:39 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sexy...


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Clay is the man. I reported some studs missing from the kit that I ordered and before even getting back to me 3 days later I have them in possession. I'm really impressed with the customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I can get started on the build.


----------



## zbryant1010 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

how many people, if any, are running this kit with stock internals?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbryant1010* »_how many people, if any, are running this kit with stock internals?


i am for now


----------



## zbryant1010 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
i am for now

what kiind of power are you putting out? and what psi are you running?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbryant1010* »_
what kiind of power are you putting out? and what psi are you running?


10 psi around town and 15psi when i wanna play a lil as far as power i dont know... with 10 psi once its spooled up it blows the stock turbo out the water... im gonna be playing with the settings with my maestro here soon and possibly put the n75 valve back in... if i can get it set down in the low rpm range


----------



## zbryant1010 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
10 psi around town and 15psi when i wanna play a lil as far as power i dont know... with 10 psi once its spooled up it blows the stock turbo out the water... im gonna be playing with the settings with my maestro here soon and possibly put the n75 valve back in... if i can get it set down in the low rpm range

thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Thanks Franklin, pics would be appreciated









workin on it.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif CTS Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

I've already installed some IE rods on stock pistons and have a fmic with stage two w/m injetction. I'm really interested in purchasing this kit but i'm not sure how much power would be safe to push on my motor or what turbo would be optimum. I also have an upgraded clutch and flywheel. I will be running unitronic software. Any input?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (juiceyou321)*

Many have pushed stock pistons from 500-600whp without issue. Go tooo town on that block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just don't launch it hard much or you'll end up going through axles and tranny's like every other week.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

great kit


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

bump for Clay


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<3cts


----------



## Cementface. (Sep 18, 2009)

That is by far one of the cleanest mk4's ive ever seen. Stance is perfect!!


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

CTS Turbo FTW


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied :bow


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Getting there


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

finally got a pic of the bay.
still a work in progress...


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

installing my kit tommaro .... pretty excited to actually have some power:thumbup:


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ordered :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo Sales (Jun 1, 2010)

mumbly0051 said:


> Ordered :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbup:cts:thumbup:


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

installed and its incredible ......deff good enough to destroy a axel with in the frist 15 mins ...:thumbup:cts


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

these turbo kits are awesome. Fitment and quality are excellent. :thumbup: to CTS


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

hi clay, pm sent, could you get back to me please. 
many thanks 
bill


----------



## CTS Turbo Sales (Jun 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Any pics of the RHD kit at all? Why is it more expensive than the LHD kit?


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought that would be the case, just wanted to know. What turbo would be most suitable for between 350-400bhp?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

you in the UK now you say?

installation pictures of rhd would be very helpfull if you can get them taken


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Got on the Dyno a little while ago. Running ~20psi on a 50 trim.








Big ups to Clay and CTS, they are such a great assett to the community.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

nice! i still need to get mine dyno'd. im still battling a misfire problem tho


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Clays the mutha ****1n man.... i love my 50 trim.. and rippin on vettes..and cobras...and gto's... o the list goes on..


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Clay is not even here right now, he's slacking in Europe.
> 
> Glad to hear that you're beating Vettes on the local track of course.


na not a local track but a privately owned road... its so nice having friends with land


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Would it be possible to ceramic coat the 02 piping so you wouldn't have to use that ugly exhaust wrap? If you are coating the turbine housing and mani I don't think it would be that big of a deal to do the 02 pipe. If not then I'll just have a local shop do everything at once. 

Would it be a better idea to just get a turbo blanket instead of ceramic coating the turbine housing?


----------



## GTILOU337 (Jul 22, 2010)

*need some advice*

i have a 02 gti 337 can u tell me what the dif between gt3071r 3076r 3082r


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

hey clay you guys got any more 1.8t goodies coming out


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Pmed ya.


----------



## C.Hicks (Nov 29, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## VW 91 (Oct 6, 2008)

Asking this for a friend.. What kind of power can be made with at 20 psi 3071R, 630cc injectors, and 63ar? Or the same fueling and boost level, but with the T3/T4E 50 trim and 63ar?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump for Clay... my buddy brought his trimph daytona 675 out yesterday to play... 14 psi 3rd gear and up and he wasnt able to keep up.... Private property road of course


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

CTS Turbo:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Just ordered a manifold :thumbup:

I may need a bosch 044 fuel pump soon as well. I will let you know. :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you stock any of the new version Tial Q BOV's???


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Should have the manifold by Friday. Im sending my ECU out to get immobilized then Maestro 7 will be in 

What is the best grade/type/size bolts to use for mounting the turbo to the manifold. I was told to use straight stainless with no loctite and I shouldn't have any problems. Is this true?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> You should use exhaust studs and copper nuts but if you decide on bolts - then stainless should be fine.


What about studs vs. bolts for the downpipe connected to the hotside 4 bolt flange?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

another new mustang gt to the kill list


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> another new mustang gt to the kill list


 
ditto! + a WS6 not too long ago, as well... the kit rips! smiles for miles man, smiles for miles!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

clay, do you have a close up picture of the exhaust manifold runners internals on the head flange face please so i can compare with the one here.
many thanks


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

mail sent, thanks


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Did a mock up with the kinetik mani on the block yesterday. Had to push the install back to the friday of halloween weekend though due to mini vacations. Needless to say im incredibly excited to get this thing on! Shooting for 330whp on 93 octane w/ a 2871R at 20-22psi. Will be daily driven at 15psi w/ a dual stage boost controller.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

This may of been asked but could you do this kit with a GT3071r with a 82ar, T3 4 bolt, 4in inlet, 2.5 outlet anti surge and matching down pipe plus shipping to UK? The car is also RHD and 4X4


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Turbo installed on Friday. Sounds amazing! It would have been 1000x easier to install with the head off or the motor out of the car, but that's the nature of the beast. thanks clay for putting out a great product. Running on a 14psi off the wastegate spring. can't wait to get rods installed and see what it feels like at 22 psi!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for the review! Beware: boost is very addictive!


^^^ Indeed! I Took My Car On The Highway For Once The Other Day... It Was Worth Paying The Tolls


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> :beer: videos of speeding would be welcomed


I will have to take some when I get her back on the road. Coolant temp sensor flange cracked on me last week. Right along the mold line. 20 miles from home and coolant and steam spraying everywhere. guess it was about time. 10 year old piece of plastic that constantly gets tortured from heat and cold. Thankfully it was like 30 deg that night so I just babied her home. part should arrive today


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

CTS Turbo:thumbup: Clay is great to deal with:thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Pm'd


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbup:This dyno is pretty conservative so I'm pretty happy with the results. The run was done in 3rd gear at 15ish psi. I don't believe I was pulling any timing whatsoever so I think theres room to advance the timing a bit. There was also no fan on the intercooler and intake temps were getting higher then I would have liked. I did 3 runs each were within 2-5 whp of eachother. While dynoing for some reason I was having issues with the data logger so I didn't want to try 18-20psi. 

I'm currently at 17psi and its a hell of a difference. I just installed my new walbro 255 pump and I'm still in the process of tuning for 21psi. 












This is only the beginning... Thanks Clay:thumbup:


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

Woot!:wave:


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

So wtf is up?! How have you been?



CTS Turbo said:


> www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Been pretty good Jeraho19, worked for CTS for about a year now, driving a clean B5 A4 with our prototype BT kit and a 50trim. Planning to do some rods and a GT3071R or 3076R in the new year. Went to Whistler for some snow boarding this past week with my family and girlfriend. How you doin  ?
> 
> Nik


 Siick.. I knew clay was, well is swamped and that's cool he got someone to help out.:thumbup: 
I still have the Jetta with a bottom mount kit tho, 3076r all v-band and all sexy. Good luck on the build and keep that boost low...for now that is


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Any plans on making these kits available for Borg warner BEP turbos?


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> E! Good to hear from you bro, happy new year. I'm not often on the forums, but come on every few days to check PM's and msg's like yours. Nik has our prototype setup and he's going to upgrade to a 3076R, we're testing some new products on his car now. Happy new year!
> 
> 
> Clay


 Hmm what kind of "prototype" haha I bought my girlfriend an 03 A4 1.8T. I can use another 400hp car. A awd 400hp would be great  Seriously tho when is it gonna be out for sale? I'll buy parts and test also let me know.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Went to the dyno on saturday. Put down 262 whp and 233 wtq @ 14psi on a 2871R. 

I don't have rods yet so I didn't want to turn up the boost until I knew exactly how much torque I was putting down. Even with a 28 frame I was surprised how low the torque numbers were. It's a good thing b/c I can't hook up in first and second @ 14 psi anyways lol.

Rods are going in during spring break and I will re dyno @ 25-30 psi on race gas. Should be close to 400 whp maybe more. Thanks Clay 

PS: I told the guy to let off at 7K RPM. How high can I safely rev the motor on a stock head? I don't plan on building the head anytime soon so I want to keep things on the safe side since it is my daily driver.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Yo Clay got my turbo yet??


----------



## Jc1990 (Mar 28, 2009)

About how much should I expect to pay a shop to installed this kit.


----------



## Jc1990 (Mar 28, 2009)

One last question Clay could this kit be install on a 2000 vw jetta with engine code AWD.

If so what kind of rods, pistons would I need.

thanks again.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Jc1990 said:


> One last question Clay could this kit be install on a 2000 vw jetta with engine code AWD.
> 
> If so what kind of rods, pistons would I need.
> 
> thanks again.


I installed it on my AWD. I have not upgraded my rods or pistons yet and Im running about 18psi now. 

I have a set of SCAT rods that will be installed next month. Going to keep the stock pistons b/c they are good for at least 500 hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Placed my order with CTS for a GTX3076r Kit for a RHD with Haldex

Thanks Clay for all prices and sorry for me changing my mind all the time


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Just ordered my kit! Hoping to be the first mk3 with this kit installed 
but if Im wrong Id love to see and hear about the install from whoever has done it

Thanks Clay for the great service and fast response to my many messages:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Got part of my kit today... Well just the turbo anyway, The rest is on the way

GTX3076r


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Just 2 more boxes to go as part of the down pipe and decat came today

I'll keep you posted


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Just picked up the rest of the kit today.

I really didn't think i would get so much !! It will be some time before i fit it as there is a few more things to get


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Would any of you guys happen to have or be willing to make some in car videos? I would really like to see how quick this kit can be :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i'm sure there are some youtube videos out there. im pretty sure i seen some floating around here as well


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I found a few, but not too many with the cts-kit (t3/t4), atleast not what I am looking for


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

check out the acceleration vid clips thread. Im pretty sure there were a couple in there and at least one vid of a mk2 with the 50 trim kit. Ive been watching 1.8t bt vids on youtube ever since I ordered my kit.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Got part of my kit today... Well just the turbo anyway, The rest is on the way
> 
> GTX3076r


Is that the new garrett compressor wheel design? Looks a lot diff than mine.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> check out the acceleration vid clips thread. Im pretty sure there were a couple in there and at least one vid of a mk2 with the 50 trim kit. Ive been watching 1.8t bt vids on youtube ever since I ordered my kit.


There's a video thread?


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

I need a GTX NOW!!!!!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

bboy_jon said:


> There's a video thread?


Yessir


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

What exactly is it called, or where is it? I searched for acceleration video, etc and found nothing :banghead:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

bboy_jon said:


> What exactly is it called, or where is it? I searched for acceleration video, etc and found nothing :banghead:


right here enjoy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4952166-Post-your-sweetest-20v-acceleration-clips


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Is that the new garrett compressor wheel design? Looks a lot diff than mine.


Its the new billet 11 blade GTX compressor wheel


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

What boost do people think i should run on my 2.1, 9:1, R32 T/B, GTX3076r? 870cc

I've set it to 20psi but i'm not sure if it would need more?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^no


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

Which turbo would be good for no lag and 300 whp on this kit? GT28R?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^no


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> right here enjoy
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4952166-Post-your-sweetest-20v-acceleration-clips


sweet thanks!

Question about the t3/t4 kit. Would my eurojet fmic (street) work fine at 25 psi (or whatever amount of boost is optimal for the kit) and would the pipes fit fine with the turbo?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

This would be better answered by someone from CTS but Im sure your street kit will work fine, and at the most you might need a coupler to join the intercooler to the turbo outlet. Unless you have rods already 25psi will be pushing a stock block. Clay recommended around 16 to 20 max. Thats where I will be stuck at but in a mk3 its still gona be wild.:beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I wont be pushing 25 yet  

I think they are rated for 400 hp if I am correct, but I dont know if that is based on wheel or at the crank. I hope it works though, the intercooler I thought about getting was the kinetic and it was cheaper :banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Yeah, I wont be pushing 25 yet
> 
> I think they are rated for 400 hp if I am correct, but I dont know if that is based on wheel or at the crank. I hope it works though, the intercooler I thought about getting was the kinetic and it was cheaper :banghead:


the eurojet street will be fine dont beat yourself up about it. the race or kinetic would be better for a BT, but its not like you have a HUGE turbo. even if you did run 25 psi you'd still be good to go. later on if you still want to change you can just swap cores. get the new turbo kit on and running then take it from there :thumbup::beer:

also if you dont have rods u'll be keeping it under 23 psi anyways


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, Clay has informed me that my motor would need a slight rebuild anyways, so I might as well upgrade the rods. 

Btw, these bt's can be installed with the engine in the car correct? How much of a pain is it?


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes they can be installed with the motor in the car. It's not a terrible pain. The hardest part for me was getting stock stuff out.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

EURidahO said:


> Yes they can be installed with the motor in the car. It's not a terrible pain. The hardest part for me was getting stock stuff out.


+1 i've taken my turbo off in less than 45 mins a few times since going BT the new hardware is much easier to work on than the stock stuff:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

EURidahO said:


> Yes they can be installed with the motor in the car. It's not a terrible pain. The hardest part for me was getting stock stuff out.


It is easier if you take the head off. First time I installed I did it with the motor in the car without removing the head. Those exhaust mani nuts will kill you after awhile lol.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, its just a matter on whether or not I would be able to upgrade/rebuild while installing the turbo or not :/

btw, how does this turbo run for quarter mile times? Is it a big upgrade over stock? From what I can tell from a few videos, 0-60 doesn't look too different. Im assuming its the lag, or no one pushes the boost through 1st/2nd. This turbo kit seems the most promising but I like the fact that I can be cruising in 3rd, light changes to yellow and I can accelerate through it. With all the lag I would either try to push it to boost and the lights would turn red or I would have to down shift. Its not a big deal, I dont always try to beat the red light but it is convenient.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a update....I have 20k miles on my kit with no problems run at 19 psi daily. Thanks cts car runs great for now, build coming soon


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Yeah, its just a matter on whether or not I would be able to upgrade/rebuild while installing the turbo or not :/
> 
> btw, how does this turbo run for quarter mile times? Is it a big upgrade over stock? From what I can tell from a few videos, 0-60 doesn't look too different. Im assuming its the lag, or no one pushes the boost through 1st/2nd. This turbo kit seems the most promising but I like the fact that I can be cruising in 3rd, light changes to yellow and I can accelerate through it. With all the lag I would either try to push it to boost and the lights would turn red or I would have to down shift. Its not a big deal, I dont always try to beat the red light but it is convenient.


well u can still make yellow lights, but ur prob gonna be way over the speed limit :thumbup: i just stop cause for some reason 5-0 runs a lotta traffic by UCF either way a BT will make your shifts on point whether u like it or not :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats good to hear 

Question about exhausts. Currently I have a 2.25 or 2.5 turboback exhaut but I will probably upgrade to a 3" turbo back. Would the 42dd turbo back downpipe mate correctly with this kit?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> Driving a BT 1.8T is a bit different than driving a k03. You get a little more lag but if you know how to drive - you will make all the lights in the world.
> 
> Quarter mile will depend on the driver, boost levels, turbo, fueling, tuning etc. There are a lot of variables to consider but a basic 50 trim kit with 48 or 63ar should beat a stock car by quite a bit.
> 
> You can run up to 20psi (Precision 50trim) on a stock motor with proper fueling.




Hey Clay:laugh:
Ive decided to do the install myself despite the lack of a garage. F it! it will be a sweet experience and I read the DIY.

But do you have any suggestions to make the install go smoothly, and do you know of any tools that will be needed beyond the basic?

Also since the Prec. isnt water cooled can I delete those lines or do they have to be routed back together? It would be a little less cluttered.

And finally the obvious! Does it look like the kit will be on its way soon:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Hey Clay:laugh:
> Ive decided to do the install myself despite the lack of a garage. F it! it will be a sweet experience and I read the DIY.
> 
> But do you have any suggestions to make the install go smoothly, and do you know of any tools that will be needed beyond the basic?
> ...


you can cap off both, or u can get banjo fittings and loop them back together. but your kit should come with a nice silicone line and heat sleeve for bypassing the turbo. as for tools, you need some bent wrenches to make life easy removing the stock manifold bolts. ratcheting ones would be ideal, thats about the hardest part. just take ur time and dont strip anything and it's cake man:thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Bboy -cts kits come with a pipe that connects to the Dp at factory location.
Edit: did I see someone say something about a diy?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive seen several people (I think atleast, maybe I am crazy) with aftermarket downpipes who say it didnt fit. Than again, it does make sense considering most exhausts are made with intentions of utilizing the stock setup :/

Heres a DIY, I dont know if there is another one. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-be-used-with-others&highlight=cts+turbo+diy

The guys there seem to have some problems getting it working/setup properly


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, based on the DIY, it seems extremely straightforward and simple. I dont know why those guys were having the problems they were having. Probably has to due with the fact that most of them did the sai delete's along with the turbo install. Thats what I was planning on doing but it probably would be a better idea to get the kit installed first, than delete


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Hey Clay:laugh:
> Ive decided to do the install myself despite the lack of a garage. F it! it will be a sweet experience and I read the DIY.
> 
> But do you have any suggestions to make the install go smoothly, and do you know of any tools that will be needed beyond the basic?
> ...


ahem ahem


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone know the size of the V band clamp needed for the down pipe and decat as i have a 3 inch one but thats too small


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

My kit got shipped today. In about 6-7 days I'm gonna be grinning ear to ear!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Im gonna start tearing my old junk out this weekend to get ready for when my kit arrives. Hoping to get the thing up and running again by the end of the month. Ill have to try to get sum pics of the install together for anyone attempting this on a mk2/3.:thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Yeah, its just a matter on whether or not I would be able to upgrade/rebuild while installing the turbo or not :/
> 
> btw, how does this turbo run for quarter mile times? Is it a big upgrade over stock? From what I can tell from a few videos, 0-60 doesn't look too different. Im assuming its the lag, or no one pushes the boost through 1st/2nd. This turbo kit seems the most promising but I like the fact that I can be cruising in 3rd, light changes to yellow and I can accelerate through it. With all the lag I would either try to push it to boost and the lights would turn red or I would have to down shift. Its not a big deal, I dont always try to beat the red light but it is convenient.


1/4 mile times should be faster depending on the driver. Problem is that it's hard to get traction in 1st and 2nd without a proper drag radial.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Well Im around three hrs in if that and I am so glad Im doing it myself. The hardest thing was the downpipe bolts the rest came out easy. Had no problem with the mani whatsover. I think it took longer to drain the fluids than to get the old junk out!

Id have to say coming from someone with no garage and only the basic tools to work with that this can be done by anyone with knowledge of the 1.8ts layout and basic mechanics very easily. I was quoted around $700-1000 to have the kit installed Now that money will get me some fresh axles/front end rebuild and maybe some meth:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Well Im around three hrs in if that and I am so glad Im doing it myself. The hardest thing was the downpipe bolts the rest came out easy. Had no problem with the mani whatsover. I think it took longer to drain the fluids than to get the old junk out!
> 
> Id have to say coming from someone with no garage and only the basic tools to work with that this can be done by anyone with knowledge of the 1.8ts layout and basic mechanics very easily. I was quoted around $700-1000 to have the kit installed Now that money will get me some fresh axles/front end rebuild and maybe some meth:laugh:



:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Clay! 
I have all the old junk off. Going to start on installing in the morning. Hopefully I can figure everything out.  gotta figure out what to do with those water lines since it's oil only. 


Oh in case anyone was wondering what quality of work cts puts out: impeccable. And thats coming from a fitter/welder. :thumbup: :beer: cheers!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Got everything yesterday! Had enough time to get the manifold,wastegate, and oil lines in. I had a problem with the one an fitting for the oil return from the turbo. It is too small to fit the braided line that was included. The fitting for the pan was a hella tight fit and the other was a little smaller inside dia. Only thing I could do is cut the braiding back as neatly as I can. even when I did that it was a snug fit.
I also demolished my oil pressure sensor(which is only like $10).:banghead:

my wastegate and dump flange are resting on the firewall insulation. I will prob have to find a way to clearance that a lil. 

I will need oil,coolant,the sensor I killed, and some flex exhaust tubing for the wastegate dump and Il hopefully be up and running this weekend.
:beer:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Well.... I got the kit installed. It is a perfect fit in a mk3 with just a lil firewall bashing. It started right up and runs great. I still get a little smoke out the exhaust when its warming up but thats it. Im running off the wastegate at like 14ish psi. I get about 5psi around 3k and once I hit 4k it jumps right up to full boost in no time. Its a lil more lag than I was expecting but thats prob due to not having a big port head,IM, and running a mk3 2.0l throttle body/management. But it def feels around as fast as my ko3s did at 23psi And the open dump sounds amazing.

However I forgot to plug the one port on my wastegate so on the test drive I hit 25psi a couple times while trying to get that figured out. And now I have a clicking that I think is my axle or wheel bearing.:banghead:

I also need to get some exhaust flex tube for the open dump. I would leave it with the little 90 deg. flange they included but it kinda points towards my rear motor mount. Does anyone know what dia. that tube is I think it is 1.5" but I cant really measure it where its at.

Once I get those two issues fixed Ill get some pics and vids up.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

You have a tial 38mm or precision 39mm? I can check the precision tomorrow for you as I have a gasket lying around. 
Edit: I think the foot prints are the same on the two.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm getting antsy waiting for my kit to ship out. FYI Clay and Nik are very easy to deal with and very helpful, completely recomended !


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Three3Se7en said:


> You have a tial 38mm or precision 39mm? I can check the precision tomorrow for you as I have a gasket lying around.
> Edit: I think the foot prints are the same on the two.


Its the P39. Im prob gona just buy the 1.5" since its only 7 bucks at autozone


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> It will be shipping today, Seb! :wave:


Thank you Clay.


I ended up ordering a new Billy Boat 3" TBE today to go with this setup.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

To anyone who is running the 50 trim .63ar CTS KIT on a stock motor(aka no upped disp.,aeb) what kinda spool are you getting? I just wanna compare how my outdated reflextuning setup compares. Im not sure how big a obd1 2.0l throttlebody is either. But im sure it isnt helping.

I get about 5psi around 3k and it kinda just stays there until 4k then it spools pretty quick to 14psi. I havent really gotten to drive it much due to the axle though.

Once I get that fixed im putting my mbc in and shooting for 18ish psi. and ill see what that does to make me care less about spool.:laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> That seems normal for a 63ar


Sweet! Im def not complaining. I love the kit! I cant wait until I can do rods and actually start to push some real boost! But in a car weighing only 2500lbs, 14psi broke third loose on 15s. :laugh:I gotta get my 16s on now!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> :beer: Pics or it didn't happen steve


I gotta take pics of wheelspin in 3rd gear:what: This is gonna be hard.:laugh:
Ill try to get some vids/pics once my new wheels are on and the car is aligned.:beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> :beer: Pics or it didn't happen steve


OOO Ive done it too its even more fun at 18psi


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Got my CTS kit in last sat  Unfortunately couldn't start on the install due to 12 hr shifts at work :thumbdown::thumbdown: This weekend I'll be puting everything in. New CTS Kinetic install thread coming soon. I've got some other little projects going on to include new paint on the valve cover, coil pack ss cover, new intake mani paint, new 42DD stealth catch can install, and CiM vent boost gauge. Can't wait! :laugh:

Oh forgot to add in...Question on the wastegate spring. I'm planning on running 15-18 psi on stock internals til I get the money to do the rods with a mbc. Should I put in a 18lb spring in the wastegate? or just leave whats in there alone (currently setup with 12.5lb)


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Lots of cts builds going on right now!


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> I'd use the small spring to be safe for the time being, if you need a MBC give us a call and we'll hook you up. :beer:


Thanks for the info. :beer: :beer: I actually ordered a mbc with my kit so I'm set. Later on down the road I want to upgrade to an electronic but like I said that will be down the road


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Perfect, use the small spring ~ 12-13psi and crank it up a few PSI to 15 or 16 and you'll be good to go. Those things come alive right around that boost level. :beer::beer::beer:


That's exactly what I like to hear :thumbup: I have open highway to and from work everyday so this will be def a fun daily  I'll be posting up pics and video once the install is complete. I don't want to start a thread or post anything when its only partially done. Still waiting on some injectors that you guys were out of stock on and my ecu to come back from uni so I'm hoping in about a week I'll be done with everything


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> We have about 1000 of the 630cc injectors arriving in the next 2 or 3 days, so you'll be ready to go pretty quick here.


Cool. I'm not worried about getting them too quickly since I'm still doing some paint work in the engine bay: intake mani and valve cover, along with some re-routing of pcv lines for my new catch can


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll post finish pics when I get those parts.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Pics of a ******* turbo bay!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of a way to redo that whole area. The dv flutters now for some reason. Maybe put the dv on the ic piping with hose running to the intake side. 
But as for the install: it was pretty straightforward. I made it much more complex by deleting emissions and adding manual t-belt Shiz. It drives like stock except for turbo lag now.  
Just waiting on my powertap dongle from eurodyne to get here today to change my injectors over and be done with it.  Thanks Clay!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Three3Se7en said:


> Yeah I was thinking of a way to redo that whole area. The dv flutters now for some reason. Maybe put the dv on the ic piping with hose running to the intake side.
> But as for the install: it was pretty straightforward. I made it much more complex by deleting emissions and adding manual t-belt Shiz. It drives like stock except for turbo lag now.
> Just waiting on my powertap dongle from eurodyne to get here today to change my injectors over and be done with it.  Thanks Clay!


My Splitter does the same thing. It is connected by a piece of rubber hose about 4inches long on each side. I guess the only way to fix that would be to have it mounted solid to something,shorten the tubes connecting it, or use a dv/bov silicone coupler on one side of the dv. I thought about it but I got used to it.Maybe Il do that when I redo the IC pipes. It def got louder after the 50 trim.lol :beer:

Im waiting to get my car back from a front end rebuild and alignment. Then Im hitting the dyno at APtuning asap. I wana find a safe spot since I wont have the funds for rods until probably next income tax. Gotta make it last :laugh:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I am interested in the power at lower boost. Especially if its above 300 . It kinda of gets me wondering. If getting rods (thus allowing boost levels around 25 psi) will net around 350 whp, perhaps I might as well get a kit that doesnt have as much lag 

I feel that if I get this kit, I probably wont do rods (which would be a convenience on my part) so yeah, Im interested in what 19 psi or so can net


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

bboy_jon said:


> I am interested in the power at lower boost. Especially if its above 300 . It kinda of gets me wondering. If getting rods (thus allowing boost levels around 25 psi) will net around 350 whp, perhaps I might as well get a kit that doesnt have as much lag
> 
> I feel that if I get this kit, I probably wont do rods (which would be a convenience on my part) so yeah, Im interested in what 19 psi or so can net


 Once you start to push 300 ft lbs of torque(around 19-22ish psi on the standard 50 trim kit) you are in the danger zone. If you dont plan on ever doing rods and dont like lag Id recommend sticking with a frankenturbo at most.
Its stupid to run stock rods if you plan on going bt. Its a crap shoot like barebacking a $5 hooker! The only reason im running without is funds are short but it will be done asap. So the idea behind me dynoing isnt to see just how far I can push it, its just so I can know im not pushing it too much.

But from my limited experience so far I would say initially I was dissapointed by the lag, it was nice being able to have hella pull before 3k in 5th. However it quickly wore off. Once you adjust your driving style to your new powerband the lag is not an issue.:beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you with the rods Steve-o. Very interested in your results!
Btw I did a few pulls at 19 psi with the s256 (which I love) on the maestro logger and blew off the coupling right at the compressor. 
Fun :heart: :beer: Clay!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Once you start to push 300 ft lbs of torque(around 19-22ish psi on the standard 50 trim kit) you are in the danger zone. If you dont plan on ever doing rods and dont like lag Id recommend sticking with a frankenturbo at most.
> Its stupid to run stock rods if you plan on going bt. Its a crap shoot like barebacking a $5 hooker! The only reason im running without is funds are short but it will be done asap. So the idea behind me dynoing isnt to see just how far I can push it, its just so I can know im not pushing it too much.
> 
> But from my limited experience so far I would say initially I was dissapointed by the lag, it was nice being able to have hella pull before 3k in 5th. However it quickly wore off. Once you adjust your driving style to your new powerband the lag is not an issue.:beer:


:beer: I plan on doing rods, but at the same time, I just dont know how long it would take me (if I finally get this kit sometime in the future) or if I end up getting rid of the car before I get a chance to upgrade :/ 

I am excited for the lag, it makes the boost that much more enjoyable. Anticipation is what makes turbos different from NA


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Three3Se7en said:


> I'm in the same boat as you with the rods Steve-o. Very interested in your results!
> Btw I did a few pulls at 19 psi with the s256 (which I love) on the maestro logger and blew off the coupling right at the compressor.
> Fun :heart: :beer: Clay!


Id recommend you get tbolt clamps for all your intercooler plumbing. I would blow couplers off on my ko3 all the time until I did the front mount and used tbolts for it all. Havent blown one since.(no ****)

And its scary when it happens while your racing. I had this m3 trying to play and I was whooping on him then all of a sudden at like 115mph POW! The m3 passes and continues on his way as I pull to the side of the road:banghead: And if it happens at the wrong time your stuck in the middle of the road,going uphill, in the rain with traffic behind you. Its not fun! believe me!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

bboy_jon said:


> :beer: I plan on doing rods, but at the same time, I just dont know how long it would take me (if I finally get this kit sometime in the future) or if I end up getting rid of the car before I get a chance to upgrade :/
> 
> I am excited for the lag, it makes the boost that much more enjoyable. Anticipation is what makes turbos different from NA


Well If you arent even sure if you wanna keep the car I dont know if Id bother spending that kinda dough. I went down that road with my vr6. I love the vr but once I dumped like 5k into refreshing/building it up a little I realized I couldnt get what I wanted from it without another 5k+. So I traded it for the 1.8t. Best car decision I ever made.

After I installed my kit I really couldnt tell a difference driving it until you try to boost it. Driving around just cruising you wouldnt be able to tell its bt. 

And I also noticed less motor vibrations in the car. I have bfi stage 1 mounts in this car but I had stg 2 in my vr6 and the 1.8t vibrated so bad I really couldnt listen to a cd it would skip constantly. My ex loved it!!My vr6 wasnt near as bad as this was. But now everyone who rode in it so far has said it rides better now.:screwy:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I've got tbolt clamps. I guess I didn't crank it down far enough. damn eclipse wanted to race. Funny thing though: I still kept up with him after it blew loose lol


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Three3Se7en said:


> I've got tbolt clamps. I guess I didn't crank it down far enough. damn eclipse wanted to race. Funny thing though: I still kept up with him after it blew loose lol


Damn! Well ive gone through a couple of cheap clamps that I broke right in two when I was just starting to snug them up. Prob just overlooked it when you were tightening stuff down. those things are solid once they are on.:beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Well If you arent even sure if you wanna keep the car I dont know if Id bother spending that kinda dough. I went down that road with my vr6. I love the vr but once I dumped like 5k into refreshing/building it up a little I realized I couldnt get what I wanted from it without another 5k+. So I traded it for the 1.8t. Best car decision I ever made.


I mean, as of right now I want to keep it, and I would love to keep it forever  but you never know whats gonna happen :/

As for the clamps, t-bolt and clamp it down hard. Also make sure you use the right size clamp. My ko3s was constantly blowing off the charge pipe because the clamp from eurojet was sitting on the flange rather than right below it. I trimmed the clamp a little bit and it hasnt blown off since. It used to blow off every other week.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> all of a sudden at like 115mph POW! The m3 passes and continues on his way as I pull to the side of the road:banghead: And if it happens at the wrong time your stuck in the middle of the road,going uphill, in the rain with traffic behind you. Its not fun! believe me!


:laugh:Been there just after coming on the onramp of a freeway, and right after it happened the worst thing happened...a heavy snowstorm came down! :banghead: Couldn't see where the pipe blew off and stupid me I didn't have any tools with me at the time. Good thing for tow coverage  That was the only time I blew off any lines


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Bump for the boys over at CTS. Here's a few parts that showed up early this week.







I can't wait to get some time to put this all together.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Getting it all together for my CTS build!*

Well I have a stack of parts here. Laid everything out today to check what I have and what I still need. After making my list and checking it twice I have realized what I am still missing.

Fuel rail spacers
SAI blockoff plate
Exhaust studs for manifold to turbo and turbo to DP (anyone know where to get these and what size I need?)
Also I have a Bosch 044 pump but need fittings to install it inline on my stock fuel line. (any idea where to get these and which ones to use?)
What fuel filter(s) should I use? Pre and post pump?
Will I be ok on stock lines? 
I'm still waiting on 630cc injectors from IE. Clay have y'all gotten 630's in yet? Maybe I shouldhave ordered them from y'all. lol
As soon as the last few parts are on their way I will be sending my spare ECU which is already runnin UNI base 630 tune back to UNI for a custom 630 mafless tune with all deletes. 
Here are a few pics of the parts ready to go.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Bump for the boys over at CTS. Here's a few parts that showed up early this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that black coating... is that the thermal coating provided by cts?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

You are correct that is creamic coating. I personally think it looks quite nice.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

I think that is the first time I have seen black ceramic coating. Does this help with heat in the engine bay and against the firewall?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Clay took care of the coating and I'm impressed I think black is a better choice appearance wise than the silver we are all accustomed to. See below for more info.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, almost done with my build here. Just wondering what oil is everyone using with this kit? I've searched around and have found various answers but want to get another view from those who have the same kit. My turbo is a Precision 50 trim .63 if that makes any difference. Thanks :beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

The black thermal coat wont go away right? I hate it when the parts turn all brown and nasty after a decent amount of use.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I see, still looks way better than the nasty rust looking brown


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

bboy_jon said:


> I see, still looks way better than the nasty rust looking brown



LOL! Mine are nasty rust looking brown from sitting around for a year waiting to be installed. Im thinking I may get some VHT to spray them with before I install them. I don't like the rusty look either. Doesn't go with my design scheme. 

Clay, any ideas what fittings or where to get the fittings to adapt a Bosch 044 to run inline withthe stock fuel line? Like maybe -an to barbed fittings? Can't seem to find any. Also, have you guys received any 630cc injectors yet?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Clay coated mine too.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Bosch is German and they use metric fittings, no AN like we do here. I believe its M18x1.5mm and M12x1.5mm.
> 
> A quick google search will yield you many results for different kinds of fittings.
> 
> [email protected] Turbo


 Sorry for cluttering your thread I have searched and searched and found many fittings but none m18 or m12 to barbed. Just thought y'all may have had something. I will search some more maybe I overlooked them. Thanks as always for your response and help.


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oooohhhhh Cllaaayyyy I got my passport!! Me and a friend of mine are driving out there :beer::beer::beer::beer: and more :beer: hit me up. 
Erik


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Can someone confirm for me that the splitter valve is too small a dv for a bt 1.8t? I saw it posted above and didnt understand because mine fluttered even with the ko3. But it didnt sound like a compressor surge sound. But I dont know. Its making me contemplate the forge supersize dv. 2.0" internal diam. 

And I forgot to update. The front end clicking I thought was a cv is suspected to be my diff. most likely. Which sucks cuz I just got a o2a swap with a fresh rebuild and a quaiffe done at APtuning about a yr back.:banghead: So Im kinda salty about that! Its going back in to them to diagnose next sat. and I guess if I have enough money once thats sorted out I might as well flop my mbc in and dyno that biatch!! 

Happy St. Patties Day Vortex!!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Yo steve o I'm having the same problems out of my r1. Too little. Check out my build thread for a link to a forge product recommended to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

MAF or no? Big port Forge DV doesn't flutter. Forge 004 BOV IS closed at idle but is pretty loud. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm running Mafless on maestro. Thinking about putting it back on though. Need a bigger housing. 
R1 is venting to atmosphere like a bov.


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> I'm running Mafless on maestro. Thinking about putting it back on though. Need a bigger housing.
> R1 is venting to atmosphere like a bov.


 Well get a 004 if you don't mind the noise lol. Forge has the splitter to you can adjust that


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Jeraho19 said:


> MAF or no? Big port Forge DV doesn't flutter. Forge 004 BOV IS closed at idle but is pretty loud. :thumbup:


 Im running mk3 management so MAF not MAP. And c2 recommended I dont use a bov with their software. It would be nice to get rid of some more hoses in the bay though.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Can someone confirm for me that the splitter valve is too small a dv for a bt 1.8t? I saw it posted above and didnt understand because mine fluttered even with the ko3. But it didnt sound like a compressor surge sound. But I dont know. Its making me contemplate the forge supersize dv. 2.0" internal diam.
> 
> And I forgot to update. The front end clicking I thought was a cv is suspected to be my diff. most likely. Which sucks cuz I just got a o2a swap with a fresh rebuild and a quaiffe done at APtuning about a yr back.:banghead: So Im kinda salty about that! Its going back in to them to diagnose next sat. and I guess if I have enough money once thats sorted out I might as well flop my mbc in and dyno that biatch!!
> 
> Happy St. Patties Day Vortex!!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 Anyone have any insight to my dv question? Is the splitter gona be a problem?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

From what I understand stock size dvs and bov's aren't large enough.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Three3Se7en said:


> From what I understand stock size dvs and bov's aren't large enough.


 But Ive heard of audi guys running 300+ on the splitter. Fuk it Ima probably get the supersized unit and sell the splitter. I will miss its supra like flutter.:laugh: Ill def get a vid or two before I do it though.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah mine goes wachachacha. Lol. I'm looking into a bov from an evo from forge. Much larger.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Guys, let's try to keep this thread on topic. If you would like a discussion thread, please start a new one!
> 
> Thanks.


 Right on! Back on topic, 630cc injectors arrive the 23rd. I am so excited to finally be able to install my CTS Kinetic turbo kit on my car. I have been waiting 2 years. I will post some results as soon as it is installed. Thanks CTS! Y'all rock


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too, got the IE rods swapped over the weekend. 

Now I'm waiting for my exhaust and a couple of silicone couplers to show up, than I am off to the races


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

From Drop Box
 

Not complete yet. I'm about to deploy for most of this year so when I get back I have rods, possible 2.0 stoker kit, rings, valvetrain, clutch/flywheel, and mounts to be done. Oh October needs to get here soon.:beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Bump for CTS

Here is a pic of the lovely adapter pipe they sent me. Note the cat is inspecting as usual, and I should have vacuumed the floor but he gets mad at me when I clean up :screwy:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

CTS rocks.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> That looks great! How does it drive?


Pretty good so far, I'm still low boost until i can log some data and work my way up 

Today I'm going to switch to mafless and remove the diverter hose that runs across the top. I used some marine exhaust hosing and it can't handle the heat being so close to the turbo. I don't need it anyway I just wanted to test maf vs mafless and see if there was any difference.

Clay I ended up choosing Eurodyne w. Maestro for my software, that way I can play a bit and if I change stuff down the road it isn't a hassle to make the changes. Basically after priming the bejesus out off the turbo it started up perfect first time and idles well.

For anyone thinking of this kit the instal is very reasonable. I basically removed all the old stuff and installed this kit, new motor mounts, and a full 3" turbo back exhaust, flashed the software and had it running in 10hrs start to finish.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

sabbySC said:


> CTS rocks.


Looking good man! You definitely work on yours more than I do. I may have to take a road trip when mine is done and come see that thing. Keep up the work!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a more stealthy look:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Just for you, I cleaned the engine bay and put on a new engine cover that I got from a local, the old one was cracked on the top.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Just for you, I cleaned the engine bay and put on a new engine cover that I got from a local, the old one was cracked on the top.


Really clean. I lost my engine cover awhile ago so the sleeper look is kind of out the window. Im changing my setup in the next 2 months so if anyone is interested in a complete hardware kit minus the turbo mine will be up for sale. :thumbup:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

sabbySC said:


> Just for you, I cleaned the engine bay and put on a new engine cover that I got from a local, the old one was cracked on the top.


damn cleaned up nice! My bay is haggard:laugh:. Question though do you think you might run into problems melting that engine cover? It looks really close to the hot side of the turbo.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> damn cleaned up nice! My bay is haggard:laugh:. Question though do you think you might run into problems melting that engine cover? It looks really close to the hot side of the turbo.


It looks alot closer in that pic than it is. I've ran the car pretry hard a few times and stopped to check the cover after just for insurance and it was fine, not terribly hot. Also the engine cover is made from polyamide and will take considerable heat before it melts. I'm more concerned with the rain tray melting to tell you the truth, it seems to get hotter to the touch than the engine cover.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

sabbySC said:


> It looks alot closer in that pic than it is. I've ran the car pretry hard a few times and stopped to check the cover after just for insurance and it was fine, not terribly hot. Also the engine cover is made from polyamide and will take considerable heat before it melts. I'm more concerned with the rain tray melting to tell you the truth, it seems to get hotter to the touch than the engine cover.


Haha yea. I branded a bit of my vin # into my palm already. Im planning on putting up some heat barrier to try to lessen that.:laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> It looks alot closer in that pic than it is. I've ran the car pretry hard a few times and stopped to check the cover after just for insurance and it was fine, not terribly hot. Also the engine cover is made from polyamide and will take considerable heat before it melts. I'm more concerned with the rain tray melting to tell you the truth, it seems to get hotter to the touch than the engine cover.


2 words: Turbo Blanket


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

ill post pics once i get my car back:thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

:beer::beer:

Nice video, I like the choice of music, Ellie Goulding :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

What kind of welders you use?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that video is gangsta :thumbup:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

I finally got my boost controller hooked back up. Its so nice to boost over 10psi again. 3rd gear and pullin on vettes is so much fun. cant wait to cank it up some more here soon

Clay I'm gonna have to get with you here soon bout getting some more exhaust mani studs, 2 have broke off my guess from 2step and WOT No lift shifts, and some rods to go along with the car getting repainted again here in a couple weeks.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

just got my fresh r&p in and got to install my mbc to jack the boost up to 20psi. All I can say is I think this will do until I can get rods done vids and pics to come soon!

Bump for CTS


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is my dyno, this is using a base untuned file, stock head, stock intake, stock tb, stock cams. IE rods, 50 trim CTS kit, MBC, and a fmic produced this amount of power at 24psi. 

Thanks Clay!


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

EURidahO said:


> Got on the Dyno a little while ago. Running ~20psi on a 50 trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did my rods this month and turned the boost up. I'll be reporting back when I get on the dyno again. Hoping to get over 350 though I'm on a .48ar so I'm weary.


----------



## BOTTINI (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a few questions. I sent you a pm. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Just want to thank the guys @ CTS for the kit thy sent me in the UK





























Engine is 

2067cc
870cc injectors 
Ported AEB head inc valves and spring kit
CTS hardware kit
GTX3076r Turbo
R32 T/B
Twin fuel pumps
AEM WMI

Yet to be mapped

Thank again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

I will get some dyno charts up when done

I think i will have a problem with my clutch now with this spec


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

How much are we talking abut clap with the clutch


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Recommendation for anyone using this kit on a transverse 1.8T: Make sure you wrap your coilpack harness in some very heat resistant material and/or get an 034 valve cover heat shield. The heat cycling from the turbine housing ruined my old coilpack harness in a very short period of time. I am installing a new harness this week with 2 layers of fiberglass heat wrap and an 034 coilpack heat shield.

A turbo blanket would help out a lot as well but I did not want to keep all of that heat inside the turbine housing either in fear that it might lead to premature failure of the turbo seals.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

keeping the heat inside the turbo is not going to cook anything as long as the oil is moving per say turning your car off imediately after a 5000rpm load pull. then youll have to worry,but if your watercooled as well you really dont have to worry bout this. the more heat in the turbo the thinner the oil the better the flow and cooling of said oil.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

ldaledub said:


> keeping the heat inside the turbo is not going to cook anything as long as the oil is moving per say turning your car off imediately after a 5000rpm load pull. then youll have to worry,but if your watercooled as well you really dont have to worry bout this. the more heat in the turbo the thinner the oil the better the flow and cooling of said oil.


Do you have any empirical proof to back up this statement? I'm not saying you are incorrect I just have never heard it explained that way. I am oil and watercooled 2871R.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

if you really want to read
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8362111


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

ldaledub said:


> if you really want to read
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8362111


I love to read. Thanks for the link


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

lol. Nice video :thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Your video makes me missing cruising around in the lower mainland.

Which turbo is on the grocery getter? Looks real nice and makes some nice numbers :beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

muwahaha I know you told me otherwise but I found a smokin deal on a gt3071r and I took advantage of it 

I love this vid and all the work you do :beer::beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> www.ctsturbo.com - check out our new blog developments


YEY blog developments. Can you find me some money clay i need more go fast parts. 

plus another vette added to the kill list


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

What about software? And how much HP does this kit make?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> What about software? And how much HP does this kit make?


well you can run what ever software you want ..... as long as it supports the hardware ..aka CTS kit


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, reduce torque immediately! Cool vid :thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks CTS GUYS my 2L setup is almost done. FFe said with maxing out my injectors and turbo i might break 500whp with high boost. Has anyone with a 50 trim kit messed with timing on unisettings? Just wondering if anyone has any pointers


----------



## Walls430 (Jun 21, 2006)

i have a 3076r with a 630cc Unitronic file and still didn't get my rods put in yet. whats highest psi you would run with stock rods.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Walls430 said:


> i have a 3076r with a 630cc Unitronic file and still didn't get my rods put in yet. whats highest psi you would run with stock rods.


Stay safe n keep it below 18psi. Any torque over 300wtq will bend those rods.


----------



## Walls430 (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

mines booked in for mapping on the 5th sept so i will post the results


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I cant say this kit doesn't make power, first time on the 1/4 mile with it resulted in a destoyed axel


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll try and get the video up you can hear the axel snap in it!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


>


:thumbup: sick vid


----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


loving this vid man:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

bump:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool shop video.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Must recomend to whoever gets this get do not put in any after market axles except raxles or oem axles. I've torn through 5 in the past 3 months. only 15 psi too:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Must recomend to whoever gets this get do not put in any after market axles except raxles or oem axles. I've torn through 5 in the past 3 months. only 15 psi too:laugh:


:thumbup: good info lol


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> That must mean we're doing something right... Right? :laugh:


Yup Yup. The most recent OEM one seems to be holding up so far. only been 4 days tho. The last one only last 3 days. Just so happened those 3 days the temps here dropped to 40 deg and she was so happy. A lil too happy


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

For some reason my factory axles from 94 are still holding up fine but my new transmission didnt fair too well. Destroyed third gear no bueno


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> May as well stick a Wavetrac diff in there


know i could use one


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> For some reason my factory axles from 94 are still holding up fine but my new transmission didnt fair too well. Destroyed third gear no bueno


Were you on the track when 3rd gear let go or just spirited driving around town? I'm a little worried about grenading my 02j at the dragstrip in a few weeks


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> May as well stick a Wavetrac diff in there


already got a quaiffe. I need an o2m swap


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Were you on the track when 3rd gear let go or just spirited driving around town? I'm a little worried about grenading my 02j at the dragstrip in a few weeks


nope I was driving normal on my way to work(was almost there so I wasnt beating it! I was letting it cool down)and went to engage third and hit a bump in the road and thats all it took. Clutch was fully depressed when the gear shredded. Ive come to the conclusion after having two rebuilt trans fail on me in less than a yr. that these vw trans suck! I dont do burnouts everywhere! Never got to the track,Hell never even launched it hard in first.Mostly straight pulls on the highway. 

It is complete chance if you build a 02a/o2j gearbox that it wont break. There are tons with more power than me who have been fine for yrs and others who have much less power that destroy them all the time.I kick myself now for not doing a o2m swap. Now I can only afford to put another o2a in it.:banghead: But it is at least getting aptunings pinion girdle for what its worth. We'll see what that does.:thumbup:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Were you on the track when 3rd gear let go or just spirited driving around town? I'm a little worried about grenading my 02j at the dragstrip in a few weeks


this is what happened to me 1 time out broken axle next time dead trans lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

02m swaps are $$$


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> 02m swaps are $$$


so is rebuilding your o2a/o2j all the time! If I would not have thrown all the money I have into my o2a swap/rebuilds I could have had an o2m put in. :facepalm:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> and then you could buy an even bigger turbo kit.


oh if I keep my car it will be getting a gt3071r from you guys to replace my laggy 50 trim. Then we will see what we can break.:laugh:

bump for CTS:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer: I still love my kit as much as day 1 :heart:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Did your GTI top out at 180 MPH?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer: CTS


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> That not ours, it belong to one of our dealer:thumbup:


Rad. I've never been in a car doing 180 before. That's really freaking fast.

I wonder at what speed the mk4 aerodynamics hit a critical fail.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

groggory said:


> Rad. I've never been in a car doing 180 before. That's really freaking fast.
> 
> I wonder at what speed the mk4 aerodynamics hit a critical fail.


I know when I get it up around 145 and up I start to get tiny wobbles and shakes from every little gust of wind or bump. On a perfect day and road cant be too much more than that.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> I know when I get it up around 145 and up I start to get tiny wobbles and shakes from every little gust of wind or bump. On a perfect day and road cant be too much more than that.


Before I went BT I was doing 150. Felt like I was floating on the road. No shakes, just floating. Really interested in seeing what speed the aerodynamics will limit the car to. 150 def put a huge  on my face


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Jettas tend to be a lot more stable at very high speed than GTI/Golfs. Mind you with a proper suspension setup and the bt I've hit 160mph way too often in my GTI and it was plenty stable.


i've done this once on the stock turbo just to say i did it. havent been above 145ish on the BT and that comes up quick thanks to you guys :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Stock turbo at highspeed you need a loooooooooooooong road, BT the needle is attracted to the end of the speedo like a a wolfpack to a injured deer.
> 
> Glad you love your kit!


:laugh:ic:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Stock turbo at highspeed you need a loooooooooooooong road, BT the needle is attracted to the end of the speedo like a a wolfpack to a injured deer.
> 
> Glad you love your kit!


This is true. When I did the 150 I was stock K03s with APR stage 1+. Luckily I had a friend miles up the road who was keeping a look out. Can't wait to see how she tops out at after this mad build :thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


>


nice picture Clay..
One question: What stops the vband/flanges from distorting after welding without it being clamped to something solid throughout the welding process and cooling.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump for my Buddys......Cts kit going on 30k miles on 30psi no Problems


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

badger5 said:


> nice picture Clay..
> One question: What stops the vband/flanges from distorting after welding without it being clamped to something solid throughout the welding process and cooling.


The welds are very very neat looking I must say :thumbup:

low heat on all flanges yea? including the 4 bolt one to turbo
Is linishing done as standard on flange faces post welding?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Bump for my Buddys......Cts kit going on 30k miles on 30psi no Problems


^^^ :beer: I've got about 40k on mine and i bought it used :laugh:


----------



## gli_pj (Apr 8, 2009)

Man can't wait.. Kit should be here anyday


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I walked a 2jzgte sc300 twice on back to back runs just now :wave: 2 rolls from 45mph in 3rd, he had some nice torque but he couldn't see the top end :laugh:

Thanks again CTS ahahaha :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks Mike :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

haha i was :beer: clay and nik but here is yours :beer: haha:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> haha i was :beer: clay and nik but here is yours :beer: haha:thumbup:


 

also this was @ 21 psi


----------



## gli_pj (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Nik for all your help, i can't get home fast enough. Being in the middle east blows but pays the bills 

cts:beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> I walked a 2jzgte sc300 twice on back to back runs just now :wave: 2 rolls from 45mph in 3rd, he had some nice torque but he couldn't see the top end :laugh:
> 
> Thanks again CTS ahahaha :beer:


Is this with the 50 trim?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Is this with the 50 trim?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


yes :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> 50trim is a very underrated turbo!


yes it is. I am going to put the 50 trim back on the map lol. Not sure how close I will get, but after i get rods I am going to try and touch 400whp on stock motor w/ just the turbo kit. stock awp with no w/m, no intake mani, no cams. right now i'm running 21psi so i have a good 5-6 psi left in the turbo and I have made no tweaks at all to the base file. it runs strong and the car has plenty left in it IMO. After this I'll see what happens with an intake mani. should be interesting :beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow. I thought this was at least at 25 psi with a built bottom end. I am impressed. You should get some videos man!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Oh wow. I thought this was at least at 25 psi with a built bottom end. I am impressed. You should get some videos man!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


ahaha. i have a couple vids, nothing fancy tho. this one was taken recently, I had 2 passengers and it was at 21 psi :thumbup:

i took it easy in 1st and part of 2nd then i got on it for a little 


Original Video - More videos at TinyPic


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for the video Tom :thumbup:


yw :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's a couple of my engine bay pics


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dyno'd on Friday. Here are a couple vids. 1st run was 315whp/267wtq, 2nd run was 330whp/276wtq. I told them to rev it out to 7k, but he let off at 6400 on the 1st run and let out at 6850 on 2nd run :banghead: I def would have seen higher number if it went to 7k-7200.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Thought I might share this on here...

Almost back together :thumbup::thumbup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Lookin good Tom, what boost levels are you running?


22 psi


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:Just put down 378whp on 23psi only reving to 7k on the ol'Fiddy Trim.....High Boost Run coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:Just put down 378whp on 23psi only reving to 7k on the ol'Fiddy Trim.....High Boost Run coming soon :thumbup:


DOPE :beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just passed MD emmisions with my 50 trim kit... gotta love it plus eurodyne maestro helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Just passed MD emmisions with my 50 trim kit... gotta love it plus eurodyne maestro helps.


Im glad WV doesnt have that lol


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Im glad WV doesnt have that lol


well its nice when youre so low they cant check for the cat. it was kinda funny when my usual smoking started while it was in the bay then popped up with a big ol PASS


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

Just order my kit earlier this morning. Can't wait for it. After seeing the picture of all the injectors, I'm sure there won't be no delay because of inventory.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Just order my kit earlier this morning. Can't wait for it. After seeing the picture of all the injectors, I'm sure there won't be no delay because of inventory.


:thumbup::beer::thumbup: Congrats! You will enjoy it! Nothing but good things to say about the CTS crew. What turbo did you go with?


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

desertdubs_C said:


> :thumbup::beer::thumbup: Congrats! You will enjoy it! Nothing but good things to say about the CTS crew. What turbo did you go with?


Thanks buddy!:beer: Anywho, I went with precision t3/t4 50trim .48ar.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Thanks buddy!:beer: Anywho, I went with precision t3/t4 50trim .48ar.


That little guy is going to spool quick with a .48ar  Make sure to upgrade those rods so you can take advantage of the "pump gas king" turbo. It's good at 20psi...its insane at 28psi!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Just order my kit earlier this morning. Can't wait for it. After seeing the picture of all the injectors, I'm sure there won't be no delay because of inventory.


You're going to love it :beer:

I know I love my CTS setup :thumbup:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

sabbySC said:


> You're going to love it :beer:
> 
> I know I love my CTS setup :thumbup:


 I do too! Can't wait to get it tuning again just ordered a fx 400 and tru boost and will be ordering some more from CTS and I stuck a cts decal to my tool box and it became faster :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

All we do is win win win opcorn:






Don't worry..I'm aware there is a crack in the windshield. It will be replaced soon. Also, camera man has been fired. 

Second vid is 20-160mph in about 25 sec. I'm sure if the road conditions were better, the time frame would have been shorter. 






Car is still not tuned. Need to work out a current issue with communication of software-->ecu before a Dyno session. 

*Disclaimer* This is not racing. This is comparing a cars unknown horsepower and handling capabilities up against a known horsepower and handling vehicle. The GTO has 400whp stock with a exhaust and intake. Trained professionals were behind the wheel of each vehicle to include the guy at the end of the second video.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys

I want to take my car from 412whp to 512whp with this


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

bump for clay.. you have email sir.


----------



## fodo1.8t (Sep 21, 2010)

do you guys offer just the down pipe!?


----------



## fodo1.8t (Sep 21, 2010)

damnit! i need one with a 5 bolt flange...


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Powder coated everything white now.....Free bump :thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I :heart: my CTS kit :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Finally ordering my rods and parts this coming monday. cant wait to get everything broke in and crank the boost up


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CLEAN :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Sick Pic! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

still going strong, daily driven and daily beaten


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks good guys :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Fabricating downpipes for the Golf R is relatively difficult due to some extreme space constraints, but here’s a sneak peak of the CTS Golf R turbo kit featuring 3″ stainless steel downpipe, and external wastegate. The discharge from the wastegate will recirculate into the downpipe down stream to minimize turbulence near the turbine discharge. Thanks to Garrett for providing us with such a pretty package that is so well hidden under the hood…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Classic :laugh:


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> Friday we had a MK4 R32 in for some suspension creaks, and some regular Haldex, Transmission and differential maintenance. As you can see from the picture the upper strut bearings needed some love, they were worn, compressed and causing noise due to rubbing on the upper spring hat. It is very important, easy and cheap to maintain the Haldex system and rear differential in the R32′s and TTQ’s, don’t neglect your AWD systems or you may get a big nasty bill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the smaller one...MOAR LOW LOL


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Big Turbo Kit & Low FTW


:beer: most guys skimp out and just do Low :facepalm:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> True, and on bad suspension too :laugh:


I happen to enjoy my 5 year old vmaxx coilovers thank you very much. still working good. not as good at the percision turbo now that the boost is cranked up to 25 psi


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ That intake looks so clean :thumbup:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

new mustang 5.0, another M3 and a 135 added to the kill list. was a fun 2 days:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> new mustang 5.0, another M3 and a 135 added to the kill list. was a fun 2 days:laugh::laugh:


:beer::


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Updated Engine bay Photo 
2.0t, AEB with a 5858


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ DAAAMMN! That white looks so clean  :thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^ DAAAMMN! That white looks so clean  :thumbup:


Thanks man. Its pearl white but pics dont do it justice.....:thumbup: for CTS


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> Here&#146;s another photo sent in from our CTS Dealer in Argentina. If you want to see clean installation of big turbo kit look no further than this beauty that Pablo has put together for us. This is the standard CTS Turbo MK4 1.8T Kit featuring a Garrett ball bearing GT3071R turbocharger, Siemens 630cc fuel injectors, and a custom tuned Eurodyne Maestro 7 file&#133; Another CTS Turbo 1.8T Kit is lookin&#146; good under the hood and performing even better! Thanks Pablo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean. Love it


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Will post up pics after my 2.1L swap. Going to test out a CT3 5558 on it. Hopefully it's not too laggy with a tad more displacement. :beer: for CTS!


----------



## LeVolks (Oct 3, 2012)

niceeee, is that a bigger turbo that the one from stock factory in a 1.8t?


----------



## Dub...Love (Oct 24, 2012)

This is what I'll be getting in a month or so. :laugh: :laugh: so stoked! About how long would it take to ship to Texas, 76522?


----------



## Dub...Love (Oct 24, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> Most likely 4 days, we have the kits in stock ready to ship right now. :beer:


Wow, you guys are awesome. Super quick reply, lol. Definitely look forward to it :thumbup: got to do a couple more things first!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> Applications will include MK5 2.0T, MK6 2.0T, Golf R, B7 A4 2.0T, B8 A4 2.0T.


Why are you teasing us with cool new catchcan kits when you don't include a line that says:

Applications include B5 1.8T, B6 1.8T, A4 1.8T, NB 1.8T

You're just teasin us now.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> 1.8T setups are in the works too


Let's see them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Thats my baby


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

umm..this is the 1.8t forum...

whats with all the mk5 and mk6 related ads?

lets see what you offer for the 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't forget mine


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

You removing a retainer with the head on?


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

POW POW


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

For a GT3071r on this kit, what is the accepted best way to route the oil and coolant lines? 

The oil feed is a no-brainer. However, I can think of a few different ways to do the oil drain, and coolant feed/return...each with their own set of issues. 

What's the best way to tackle this


----------



## oscardiaz (May 31, 2013)

man i need this kit so bad :banghead: just piecing all the supporting mods together little by little. any deals going on here soon to help a broke kid like me:wave:


----------



## BolideVW (Aug 11, 2011)

I have (had) this kit in my 1.8t. I used the old precision 5031 (I think) that was supplied with this kit that I got off a friend. At 20-22 psi I threw a connecting rod. So it must've been making good power, a true testament to what goes into this kit I guess. But for the love of god for the people considering this kit, please throw some rods in.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## stevesmk4 (May 10, 2013)

*question*

Hey if I delete my car without tuning (lying to my computer) will my car de rate?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

CTS Turbo said:


> We do have optional rods, one of our customers made 350whp for quite some time on his MK2 1.8T. His name was Narbie, good guy and there's actually a video of that on our website.


:thumbup: true story


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Upgrading your turbo or turbocharging your engine? Need to upgrade your fuel injectors? We have whatever you need in stock at the best price around. We have large quantities of fuel injectors from Bosch and Siemens: 315cc, 440cc, 550cc, 630cc, 630cc short, 870cc, 870cc short, 1000cc, RS4 injectors, and S3 injectors… Need something check out our fueling section: www.ctsturbo.com


bump for a good company!!!!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Digging the new turbo blanket! For that price they should be flying off the shelves:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> :thumbup::beer:


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

So 350whp is doable with this kit?? Gonna go big turbo from my frankenturbo and want at least 350whp this go around.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ballergti said:


> So 350whp is doable with this kit?? Gonna go big turbo from my frankenturbo and want at least 350whp this go around.


This kit will make 350whp no problem and it's on sale right now.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

🏁🏁🏁Our annual Black Friday Sale goes live this Friday November 24th! Save up to 25% on our best selling performance parts for your VW Audi or BMW 🏁🏁🏁

Anyone who orders over $250 during the sale period will be entered into a draw for a Swag pack and a $500 gift card!


----------

